# frage zu xtcommerce



## nett (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt im rivhtigen forum.

Ich habe ein dringendes problem mit xtcommerce veyton.

ich habe eine erste Kategorie und Artikel angelegt. Artikel und Kategorien erscheinen auf der Startseite. Klicke ich aber auf irgendeinen Link der Seite, egal welchen, kommt eine "objekt nicht gefunden" Fehlermeldung Seite.

Wisst ihr einen Rat?

Vielen dank!


----------



## tombe (28. November 2011)

Ich glaube das ist mit diesen Angaben nicht so leicht zu lösen.
Aber vielleicht ist das Forum hier etwas spezieller auf Probleme mit XT Commerce abgestimmt.


----------

